
Intel budges Samsung out of its seat at the top of silicon-slinger league - rahuldottech
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/05/17/intel_is_back_on_top_of_the_silicon_foodchain/
======
dajohnson89
silicon-slinger? cringe.

